

ITunes 8 First Impressions: Pretty, Good - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/09/09/itunes-8-first-impressions-pretty-good/

======
jacobbijani
I fear change, and thus hate it.

These settings make it feel more like iTunes 7:
<http://blog.jacobbijani.com/post/49475624>

------
Protophore
I like the look of the new visualizer.

